# Service und Support > Testforum >  Lebenszeit

## Chrissy

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
ich lese derzeit sehr viel mit, recherchiere, mach mir so meine Gedanken...
was mir sehr guttut ist, dass die meisten mit dem Karzinom und sogar Metastasen, mehr als 10 - 20 Jahre noch lebt und weiterhin soweit ist, noch im Forum zu schreiben und noch weitere Lebenszeit hat. Es ist super, mein Mann, der betroffen ist, ist wie ich sehr optimistisch, durch Euch. Ich danke Euch, meine Ängste sind kleiner geworden, ich kann gut damit leben. Meinem Mann geht es gut, die Medis schlagen gut an, er hat kaum Nebenwirkungen. Ich bin einfach dankbar. 
Herzliche Grüße
Christine


Prostatakarzinom mit Lymphmetastasen

----------


## klaus42

Test der Antwortfunktion

----------

